# Το έλλειμμα της λογικής



## nickel (Jul 31, 2011)

Μου είχε λείψει ο Πάσχος, οπότε σκανάρω το παρακάτω από την κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή:

*Το έλλειμμα της λογικής *
Tου ΠAΣXOY MANΔPABEΛH 

Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό στη χώρα δεν είναι πλέον η παρανομία. Ούτε καν η κοινωνική αποδοχή της. Το βασικό στοιχείο πλέον είναι ο παραλογισμός. Δηλαδή, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει χώρα σε ολόκληρο τον πλανήτη όπου το βασικό επιχείρημα μιας επαγγελματικής ομάδας στη διαπραγμάτευση με το κράτος είναι η παρανομία της. Οι κάτοχοι αδειών ταξί ισχυρίζονται ότι το άνοιγμα του επαγγέλματος θα ακυρώσει την «επένδυσή» τους, την οποία άλλοι ανεβάζουν στις 200.000 και άλλοι στις 300.000 ευρώ. Αυτό υποστηρίζουν και πολλοί «ευαίσθητοι» του ΠΑΣΟΚ, οι οποίοι μάλιστα έφτασαν να προτείνουν αποζημίωση των κατόχων αδειών.

Σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία η αποζημίωση για την αξία των αδειών πιθανώς να ήταν θέμα διαβούλευσης. Στην Ελλάδα όμως, όπως ισχυρίζονται οι ίδιοι οι ταξιτζήδες, όλα έγιναν αδιαφανώς και κάτω από το τραπέζι. Μια τέτοια ομολογία, σε μια χώρα όπου όλοι σκούζουν για τη φοροδιαφυγή, θα είχε πυροδοτήσει αντιδράσεις. Το ΣΔΟΕ, η δικαιοσύνη, κάποιος τέλος πάντων, θα ευαισθητοποιείτο για τις αδιαφανείς συναλλαγές που έγιναν, ύψους 6 δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ! (αν αληθεύει ο ισχυρισμός των ταξιτζήδων ότι η άδεια αξίζει 200.000 ευρώ). Εδώ, στην υπερευαίσθητη για τη φοροδιαφυγή Ελλάδα, όχι μόνο δεν συγκινείται κανείς για την ομολογημένη φοροκλοπή, αλλά υπάρχουν και βουλευτές που ισχυρίζονται ότι πρέπει να δοθεί στους παράνομους και μπόνους, είτε σε ρευστό είτε σε φοροαπαλλαγές.

Προ ημερών ο πρόεδρος του Σωματείου Οδηγών Ταξί κ. Χρήστος Πέτρου κατήγγειλε τον ξυλοδαρμό του και την απόλυσή του επειδή οι εργαζόμενοι στα ταξί είναι υπέρ της απελευθέρωσης. Μαζί του απολύθηκαν και άλλοι τέσσερις οδηγοί που λογικώς τάσσονται υπέρ της απελευθέρωσης, μιας και στον κλάδο τους επικρατούν μεσαιωνικές συνθήκες εργασίας. Η είδηση αυτή (που θυμίζει εποχές μαφίας στις ΗΠΑ κατά τις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα) πέρασε στα ψιλά. Ουδείς ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα και τίποτε δεν έγινε. Ακόμη και η υπερευαίσθητη για τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα Αριστερά σιώπησε. Υπάρχουν προφανώς εργαζόμενοι πολλών ταχυτήτων. Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι, όπως απέδειξε και η υπόθεση Κούνεβα, σ’ αυτήν τη χώρα νόμος είναι το δίκιο του τραμπούκου (πιθανώς εργοδότη). Αλλά αυτή η έλλειψη ευαισθησίας πρέπει να προβληματίσει. Η ατιμωρησία στη φριχτή υπόθεση Κούνεβα και η σιωπή για τον ξυλοδαρμό του κ. Πέτρου είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, πράσινο φως για περισσότερους τραμπουκισμούς. 

Το βασικό έλλειμμα της χώρας δεν είναι οικονομικό. Είναι λογικής. Οι στρεβλώσεις είναι μακροχρόνιες. Τις συνηθίσαμε, έτσι ώστε το παράλογο πλέον μοιάζει λογικό. Εθεωρείτο φυσιολογικό, για παράδειγμα, να απαγορεύεται στην ουσία σε έναν φτωχό νέο να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του ως επαγγελματίας ιδιοκτήτης ταξί. Πρέπει να περάσει από τους «μαντράδες» και τους μεσάζοντες, να δανειστεί υποθηκεύοντας το σπίτι του για να αποκτήσει, όχι το αυτοκίνητο, αλλά την κρατική άδεια· ένα χαρτί φτιαγμένο για να εξυπηρετεί αυτούς που το έχουν και όχι αυτούς που θέλουν να δουλέψουν. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι αυτός ο περιορισμός θεωρείται φιλολαϊκός και αριστερός. Οι τραμπούκοι των δρόμων έχουν διακομματική πολιτική υποστήριξη. Από τον κ. Αντώνη Σαμαρά («γεια σου, Θύμιο»), μέχρι την κ. Τόνια Αντωνίου (και τους συνοδοιπόρους της στην Κοινοβουλευτική Ομάδα του ΠΑΣΟΚ) και σύμπασα την Αριστερά. Και αν δεν καλυφθεί αυτό το έλλειμμα λογικής, όσες περικοπές κι αν κάνουμε η χώρα δεν έχει ελπίδα. ​
Και η altera pars:
http://www1.rizospastis.gr/page.do?id=13613&publDate=31/7/2011&direction=&pageNo=14


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Η νέα εθνική οδός Κορίνθου-Πατρών και στα δύο ρεύματα έχει κλείσει. [...] 

Στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης, ιδιοκτήτες ταξί έχουν αποκλείσει και τις δύο εισόδους προς το αεροδρόμιο «Νίκος Καζαντζάκης». [...]

Σε αποκλεισμό της κεντρικής εισόδου του λιμανιού στην Κέρκυρα προχώρησαν από το πρωί οι ιδιοκτήτες ταξί. Σκοπός της κινητοποιήσής τους - όπως λένε - είναι να μην επιτρέψουν την είσοδο των τουριστικών λεωφορείων στο χώρο, ώστε να εμποδίσουν την πραγματοποίηση των ημερήσιων εκδρομών.
[Περισσότερα στο in.gr]​
*15η μέρα κυβερνητικής απραξίας. *

Η κυρία Λαγκάρντ λέει ότι η Ελλάδα θα σωθεί, αλλά μπορεί... ν' αργήσει.
http://www.tanea.gr/oikonomia/article/?aid=4646542

Το «μπορεί» μού άρεσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι, θα σας στείλω να διαβάσετε το σημερινό σημείωμα του Αντ. Φουρλή στο protagon και θα φέρω εδώ μέσα μόνο την επόμενη παράγραφο



> Εδώ και πόσα χρόνια κάνουν πώς δε βλέπουν τί γίνεται μπροστά τους, συνδιαλέγονται, συναλλάσσονται πολιτικά, υποθάλπτουν, καλοπιάνουν, καλοταϊζουν και συντηρούν συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες που έχουν εξελιχθεί σε συμμορίες;



επειδή βρήκα την ευκαιρία να επισημάνω το πολύ διαδεδομένο λάθος _*υποθάλπτουν_.

Το ρήμα είναι υποθάλπω, χωρίς -τ- και είναι πρωτοξάδερφο με το περιθάλπω, που περιέχουν και τα δύο για δεύτερο συνθετικό τους το ρ. θάλπω (ζεσταίνω), που μας είναι πιο οικείο από τη _θαλπωρή_.

Όλα τα _*περιθάλπτει_ και _*υποθάλπτει_ που θα βρείτε στο διαδίκτυο είναι, απλώς, λάθος.



Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, στην ίδια πρόταση, λάθος είναι και ο τόνος στο μονοσύλλαβο *τί. Απλώς *τι*, χωρίς τόνο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Τόνος περισσεύει και στο _πώς_ («κάνουν πώς δεν βλέπουν»). Αλλά το protagon.gr πρέπει να το διαβάζεις με τεράστια ανοχή στα ορθογραφικά. Ή διαβάζεις μετά και τους σχολιαστές, αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο χειρότερα θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα πράγματα και... ηρεμείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2011)

Ναι, άφησα κι εγώ ένα μεζεδάκι.... :)

Όμως ήταν ευκαιρία, το λάθος είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο.


----------



## rogne (Aug 1, 2011)

Πάντως σε σχέση με το το κυρίως θέμα, τις κινητοποιήσεις των ιδιοκτητών ταξί, βλέπουμε ίδιο κι απαράλλακτο το περσινό έργο, με ταξιτζήδες στη θέση των φορτηγατζήδων. Προσωπικά ούτε πέρσι πίστευα ότι οι φορτηγατζήδες θα παρέλυαν τη χώρα, θα κατέστρεφαν τον τουρισμό και θα οδηγούσαν σε κατάρρευση την εθνική οικονομία, ούτε φέτος πιστεύω ότι τα ίδια (και χειρότερα) θα κάνουν οι ταξιτζήδες. Είναι προφανές ότι χρειάζεται μια εικόνα της "καταστροφής" που θα φέρουν οι φορτηγατζήδες/ταξιτζήδες(/φαρμακοποιοί/δικηγόροι/μηχανικοί/τεχνικοί/κομμωτές, κ.ο.κ.) αν δεν ανοίξουν τα επαγγέλματά τους, και ως εκ τούτου οι άδολοι υπέρμαχοι των τουριστών δημοσιογράφοι οργιάζουν (με τους αποκλεισμούς, τα λάδια στους δρόμους, τους εισαγγελείς και τα συμπαρομαρτούντα). 

Η σημαντικότερη παράμετρος της ιστορίας, ωστόσο, είναι πράγματι η κατάσταση των εργαζομένων οδηγών σε αυτούς τους κλάδους: προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι στη σημερινή συγκυρία η συμπαράταξη εργαζομένων και κράτους κατά των παραδοσιακών αφεντικών είναι πολύ κακή ιδέα. Αν μη τι άλλο, επειδή στην τελική το κράτος θα τα βρει, ως είθισται, με τα αφεντικά (παραδοσιακά ή νέα) και οι εργαζόμενοι θα μείνουν έκθετοι. Αν οι οδηγοί θέλουν να κάνουν τα προβλήματά τους ν' ακουστούν, για να μην πω να λυθούν κιόλας και φανώ βλαξ, καλύτερα θα έκαναν να αυτονομούνταν όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα από τα μέρη που αντιπαρατίθενται τώρα, ιδιοκτήτες και κράτος. Οι συμμαχίες με τον διάβολο πληρώνονται...


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Τι εννοείς; Ότι ακούγεται ή μπορεί να ακουστεί η φωνή των οδηγών στον ορυμαγδό; Μα δεν είναι φανερό ότι σε μια συζήτηση που γίνεται (στο επίπεδο των ΜΜΕ που βουίζουν στο αφτί μας) σε πλαίσιο ο ένας απέκλεισε εκεί, ο άλλος έριξε λάδια αλλού, προφανώς δεν μένει ηρεμία να ακουστεί και τίποτ' άλλο. Όλα έχουν συμπυκνωθεί στο σύνθημα «ΑΝΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Ή ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ».


----------



## rogne (Aug 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοείς; Ότι ακούγεται ή μπορεί να ακουστεί η φωνή των οδηγών στον ορυμαγδό; Μα δεν είναι φανερό ότι σε μια συζήτηση που γίνεται (στο επίπεδο των ΜΜΕ που βουίζουν στο αφτί μας) σε πλαίσιο ο ένας απέκλεισε εκεί, ο άλλος έριξε λάδια αλλού, προφανώς δεν μένει ηρεμία να ακουστεί και τίποτ' άλλο. Όλα έχουν συμπυκνωθεί στο σύνθημα «ΑΝΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Ή ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ».



Δύσκολο είναι, εννοείται. Αλλά έχω την υποψία ότι δεν είναι αυτή η μόνη δυσκολία (ούτε πέρσι ήταν, νομίζω, με τους οδηγούς φορτηγών). Φοβάμαι ότι μεγαλύτερο ρόλο παίζει μια αίσθηση αδυναμίας ή παραίτησης μπροστά στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, αν όχι και _συνενοχής για_ την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση. Για να εξηγηθώ, δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει στ' αλήθεια "συνενοχή" (επειδή π.χ. τόσα χρόνια δεν φώναζαν οι οδηγοί για τις άθλιες συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στους κλάδους τους), αλλά νομίζω ότι η _αίσθησή της_ ίσως έχει επικρατήσει: άμα σου λένε όλη την ώρα "μαζί τα φάγατε", αρχίζεις και το πιστεύεις, έστω κι αν δεν θυμάσαι να έφαγες ποτέ τίποτα. Διαφορετικά δεν μπορώ να βρω ικανοποιητική εξήγηση στο γιατί οι συνδικαλιστές των οδηγών συντάσσονται τόσο απροκάλυπτα με το κράτος (εκτός βέβαια αν κι αυτοί δεν είναι τόσο ακομματικοί όσο παρουσιάζονται). Δεν θα ήταν πιο λογικό να προσπαθούν με νύχια και με δόντια να βρουν χώρο για τη δική τους ατζέντα ακριβώς την ώρα που τα ΜΜΕ ενορχηστρώνουν άλλον έναν εθνικό διχασμό; Τα ΜΜΕ κακόβουλα είναι, σαφώς, έχουν όμως και μια εδραία ανοησία που σου επιτρέπει να τα εκμεταλλεύεσαι, αν θες και αν αντέχεις. Η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι από την πλευρά των οδηγών δεν υπάρχει τέτοια βούληση, ούτε φέτος ούτε πέρσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2011)

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι ούτε απλά, ούτε μονοεπίπεδα.

Για το θέμα των οδηγών, θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς ότι οι οδηγοί είναι αυτοί που ζουν από πιο κοντά τόσο τις δυνατότητες του επαγγέλματος, όσο και τις στρεβλώσεις του, με αποτέλεσμα να ελπίζουν ότι έχοντας την «τεχνογνωσία» θα είναι ο πρώτοι που θα επωφεληθούν από την απελευθέρωση. Στο κάτω κάτω, η δύναμη των ιδιοκτητών είναι η μονοπωλιακή εκμετάλλευση της άδειας που κατέχουν. Θα μπορούσε όμως και να υποθέσει ότι οι οδηγοί είναι απλώς οι αναλώσιμοι και _χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι_ σε αυτή τη μάχη. {λεξιλογική απορία: βρήκαμε τελικά ποιος το πρωτοείπε αυτό;}

Για τη στάση των ιδιοκτητών έχω απόλυτη κατανόηση για την απελπισία όσων επένδυσαν σε ένα σίγουρο άλογο και τώρα αποδεικνύεται θεόκουτσο και καταστρέφεται η ζωή τους, αλλά έχω μηδενική κατανόηση για τους τρόπους αγώνα που επιλέγουν. Θα πει κανείς, ποιος είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος αγώνα για τα (έστω και μικρο-)αφεντικά; Η μοναδική απάντηση που έχω να προσφέρω είναι η πλήρης, γκαντική αποχή. Και όποιος αντέξει.

Για τη στάση της κυβέρνησης, θα μπορούσε κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει ένα παραδοσιακό σχήμα ανάλυσης με τη φιλική στάση προς τις εταιρείες, το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο κλπ. Δεν μπορώ να απορρίψω αυτή την οπτική, όμως δεν έχω δει πουθενά γραμμένο (όπως δεν είχα δει και πέρσι, με τους φορτηγατζήδες) ότι απαγορεύεται να συνασπιστούν από χίλιοι μικροί, να φτιάξουν πέντε μεγάλους συνεταιρισμούς, και να αποκλείσουν αυτοί τους μεγάλους και τους ξένους. Εκτός και αν...

Εκτός και αν ισχύει μαζί με αυτές τις αναλύσεις και κάτι άλλο, που δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμη να εκδηλώνεται δυναμικά, αλλά νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε έντονα πρόδρομα φαινόμενά του: Η μετατροπή των εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων μικροεπαγγελματιών σε υπαλλήλους εταιρικών σχημάτων. Η εξαφάνιση του μπλοκακίου. Και όχι για τους γνωστούς λόγους, περί ευνοίας προς το κεφάλαιο κλπ (ή έστω όχι μόνο γι' αυτούς) όσο κυρίως για λόγους φορολογικούς.

Ένας ποιοτικός και παραγωγικός συνεταιρισμός από χίλιους ιδιοκτήτες αδειών φορτηγών ή ταξί δεν κινδυνεύει από καμία ξένη εταιρεία (όπως η Goody's δεν κινδύνεψε από τα McDonald's). Θα πρέπει όμως να έχει διαφανή διαχείριση. Το ίδιο ένα πολυϊατρείο πέντε γιατρών, ένα πολυσυνεργείο δέκα τεχνιτών κλπ. Καταλαβαίνουμε νομίζω όλοι τι σημαίνει αυτό σε χώρους όπου ως τώρα θεωρείται ότι ανθεί η φοροδιαφυγή: Ο ένας θα υποβλέπει τον άλλο.

Το κόστος εργασίας για τον ανεξάρτητο, για το μπλοκάκι, θα γίνει σιγά σιγά δυσθεώρητο (το ξέρουμε και από τα δικά μας). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα συμφέρει να ανοίγεις ανεξάρτητο μαγαζάκι, ούτε να κρατάς μπλοκάκι για μικροδουλειές ή αόρατες υπερωρίες ή για κακοπληρωμένη οιονεί μισθωτή εργασία. Είτε θα ανοίγεις μαγαζί συνασπισμένος ή με δικαιόχρηση, είτε θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι αμοιβές (και άρα να είσαι καλοπληρωμένος ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας), είτε οι εργοδότες θα στραφούν πάλι προς προσλήψεις. Άλλωστε έχουν πλέον τόσες ευκολίες στον χειρισμό του μισθωτού προσωπικού...

Και άλλο είναι να ελέγχεις εκατό εταιρείες και άλλο δέκα χιλιάδες άτομα...


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2011)

To ζήτημα των αδειών αφορά τους κατόχους άδειας (που μπορεί να είναι και οδηγοί) και το κράτος. Οι σχέσεις των αδειούχων με το προσωπικό τους (που δεν έχουν όλοι υπάλληλοι) δεν βλέπω πώς επηρεάζονται από την αλλαγή της αδειοδότησης. Μπορεί οι οδηγοί να πιστεύουν ότι με το νέο σύστημα θα αποκτήσουν κι αυτοί άδειες αντί να είναι υπάλληλοι. 

ΥΓ Όσο για τα κλειστά επαγγέλματα, εγώ ευχαρίστως να ξεκινήσω εκστρατεία για την απελευθέρωση του κλειστού και κλικαδόρικου επαγγέλματος του γιατρού, να μπορεί ο καθένας να ανοίξει ιατρείο και να προσφέρει υπηρεσίες. 
ΥΓ2 Αυτό είναι παράδειγμα για το ότι ορισμένα επαγγέλματα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι κλειστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2011)

Κλειστό και ανοιχτό επάγγελμα δεν σημαίνει μόνο ποιος έχει την άδεια να το ασκήσει. Έχει επίσης σχέση με τις απαιτούμενες γνώσεις (όπως σωστά επισήμανες) αλλά και με τις απαιτήσεις και την αξιολόγηση (ζήτηση) της κοινωνίας.

Δεν νομίζω ότι το επάγγελμα του βοσκού είναι κλειστό, αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω να το ασκήσω. Αλλά να πιάσω ένα τιμόνι μου φαίνεται ακόμη πιο εύκολο ως προδιαγραφή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Στα κλειστά που συζητάμε μιλάμε για αριθμητικούς περιορισμούς.


----------



## psifio (Aug 1, 2011)

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει σε τι εξυπηρετούν τα πληθυσμιακά κριτήρια.


----------



## rogne (Aug 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εκτός και αν ισχύει μαζί με αυτές τις αναλύσεις και κάτι άλλο, που δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμη να εκδηλώνεται δυναμικά, αλλά νομίζω ότι έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε έντονα πρόδρομα φαινόμενά του: Η μετατροπή των εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων μικροεπαγγελματιών σε υπαλλήλους εταιρικών σχημάτων. Η εξαφάνιση του μπλοκακίου. Και όχι για τους γνωστούς λόγους, περί ευνοίας προς το κεφάλαιο κλπ (ή έστω όχι μόνο γι' αυτούς) όσο κυρίως για λόγους φορολογικούς.
> [...]
> Το κόστος εργασίας για τον ανεξάρτητο, για το μπλοκάκι, θα γίνει σιγά σιγά δυσθεώρητο (το ξέρουμε και από τα δικά μας). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα συμφέρει να ανοίγεις ανεξάρτητο μαγαζάκι, ούτε να κρατάς μπλοκάκι για μικροδουλειές ή αόρατες υπερωρίες ή για κακοπληρωμένη οιονεί μισθωτή εργασία. Είτε θα ανοίγεις μαγαζί συνασπισμένος ή με δικαιόχρηση, είτε θα πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι αμοιβές (και άρα να είσαι καλοπληρωμένος ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας), είτε οι εργοδότες θα στραφούν πάλι προς προσλήψεις. Άλλωστε έχουν πλέον τόσες ευκολίες στον χειρισμό του μισθωτού προσωπικού...
> 
> Και άλλο είναι να ελέγχεις εκατό εταιρείες και άλλο δέκα χιλιάδες άτομα...



Ενώ συμφωνώ γενικά με το σκεπτικό που αναπτύσσεις, Δρ., διαφωνώ ως προς την παράμετρο "μπλοκάκι". Το ότι δεν θα συμφέρει να κρατάς μπλοκάκι για κακοπληρωμένη οιονεί μισθωτή εργασία δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει καμιά βαρύτητα στο προσεχές μέλλον. Αυτή η τάση, που είναι φυσικά υπαρκτή ήδη, λογικά πρόκειται να γενικευτεί, όχι να ανατραπεί. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση οι εργοδότες να στραφούν μαζικά σε προσλήψεις, μόνο και μόνο για τον λόγο ότι δεν έχουν καμιά όρεξη να πληρώνουν εργοδοτικές εισφορές. Όσο δουλεία και να την κάνουν τη μισθωτή εργασία, το κράτος θα τους ζητάει εισφορές -- και δεν τους βλέπω να ενδίδουν. Μάλλον το κράτος θα ενδώσει στους εργοδότες, θα συνεχίσει όμως να θέλει εισφορές στα ταμεία, και γι' αυτό το λογικό είναι να τις ζητήσει από τους εργαζόμενους. Κάπως έτσι θα γενικευτούν τα μπλοκάκια μέχρι να καλύψουν οριακά όλο το φάσμα της μισθωτής εργασίας (οπότε θα είναι και πλήρως ελεγχόμενα ως προς τις δυνατότητές τους να φοροδιαφεύγουν). 

Τέλος πάντων, γερό να 'ναι ό,τι βγει και ας είναι ό,τι θέλει... [mg:]


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> “Can music change the world? We believe it can” is the motto of Keys of Change


Α ρε Πάνο. Έχω πει πόσο με πληγώνει αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα με τους τουρίστες, πόσο με έχει πληγώσει κάθε περίπτωση απεργίας που έχει κλείσει τις πόρτες αρχαιολογικών χώρων ή άλλων αξιοθέατων στα μούτρα των επισκεπτών. Το θεωρώ αφάνταστη αγένεια, αφάνταστη βαρβαρότητα. Ποιος Ξένιος Δίας και ποιο ελληνικό φιλότιμο; Για τη βαρβαρότητα του σύγχρονου Έλληνα θα μιλούν οι αιώνες! Περιμένω όλες αυτές τις μέρες που τουρίστες ταλαιπωρούνται μέσα στο λιοπύρι επειδή κάποιοι απολίτιστοι τραμπούκοι θέλουν να επιβάλουν τη δική τους κουλτούρα πάνω σ’ αυτό το καλοκαίρι, περιμένω να διαβάσω για κάποια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, κάποια κοινωνική πρωτοβουλία, κάποια κρατική πρωτοβουλία, να προσπαθήσει να αντιστρέψει αυτή την εικόνα, να δείξει στους επισκέπτες που μας τιμούν με την παρουσία τους και ανέχονται την κατάντια μας ότι δεν είμαστε όλοι έτσι, και ότι τους σκεφτόμαστε. Και ότι ίσως θα αλλάξουμε και θα γίνουμε καλύτεροι. Πού είναι οι νεαροί που ήξεραν να κατεβαίνουν στην πλατεία για να μουντζώσουν τη Βουλή, πού είναι να δώσουν ένα χέρι και μια κρύα πορτοκαλάδα στους φιλοξενούμενούς μας, να διασώσουν τη βιομηχανία που μπορεί να τους ταΐσει αύριο; 

Και φαντάζομαι, ο ρομαντικός, έναν πιανίστα σε μια σκιερή γωνιά, να παίζει ένα πρελούδιο του Καλομοίρη και να σκεπάζει με τους ήχους του τις άναρθρες κραυγές των μωρών.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2011)

Εγώ από την άλλη δε βλέπω κανένα ρομαντισμό τον τουρισμό. Οι τουρίστες που μας επισκέπτονται μαζικά έρχονται γιατί θέλουν να σβύσουν από τη λίστα τους Παρθενώνα, Κο Σαμούι, Ταζ Μαχάλ, Πύργο του Άιφελ κλπ. Για μένα που θυμάμαι τους αλητοτουρίστες της δεκαετίας του '70 να κοιμούνται στρωματσάδα στο σταθμό του τρένου στην Πάτρα και τους έλληνες να τυς τρέχουν τα σάλια όποτε φαινοταν το μπούτι καμιάς σουηδέζας, τουρισμός σημαίνει ραγιαδισμός, σημαίνει άναρχη και αυθαίρετη αναπτυξη, σημαίνει καταστροφή των καλύτερων τοπίων της Ελλάδας, σημαίνει να μη σε θέλουν για πελάτηστην ίδια σου τη χώρα γιατί είσαι Έλληνας. Σημαίνει ανάγωγη συμπεριφορά από κάθε αλήτη ξένο που στην πατρίδα του είναι τύπος και υπογραμμός. Σημαίνει πάνω απ'όλα διαιώνιση της εικόνας της Ελλάδας σαν χώρας φτωχής και υπανάπτυκτης με σπουδάιο παρελθός και ανύπαρκτο παρόν. Σημαίνει ότι όταν είμαστε εκτός Ελλάδας μας περνάνε για ζητιάνους και φτωχομετανάστες. Αν γινόταν αύριο να εξαφανιστεί αυτός ο τουρισμός μπορεί κάποιοι να έχαναν το εισόδημά τους αλλά η χώρα θα είχε μεγάλα οφέλη (όχι χρηματικά). 

Όσο για την ταλαιπωρία των τουριστών, αυτό έιναι μέρος της περιπέτειας και δε νομίζω ότι αποφασίζει κανείς να μην ξαναπατήσει επειδή μια φορά είχε απεργία. Για να θυμηθώ μερικά από τα δικά μου ταξίδια:
Βατικανό: το μπουκάλι το νερό το μικρό τρία ευρώ. Τα έδωσα γιαίτ δίψαγα. Θα ήθελα να ξαναπαώ για να δω τα μουσεία πιο καλά, αλλά θα πάρω νερό απο το μπακάλη. 
Ρώμη: απεργία και δεν μπορέσαμε να παμε στην Όστια. Δεν επιράζει, καμια άλλη φορά. 
Παρίσι: Αγενέστατοι ντόπιοι. ΑΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΟΙ. Στον υπόγειο σιχαίνεσαι να ακουμπήσεις. Κι άμα δε μιλάς τη γλώσσα την πάτησες. 
Γερμανία: το τραίνο Βαϊμάρη- Ιένα έπαθε βλάβη στη μεση του πουθενά ενώ έξω είχε 43 βαθμούς. καθισαμε στο μεταλικό κουτί που δεν άνοιγαν τα παράθυρα και χωρίς κλιματισμό για 45 λεπτά, λιποθυμούσαν ο ένας μετά τον άλλο οι επιβάτες. 
Μαδρίτη: εκεί λες το νερό νεράκι, κάτι μπουκαλια των 250μλ. Κι άμα δε μιλάς τη γλώσσα την πάτησες. 
Ιρλανδία: τα χειρότερα τραίνα της Ευρώπης. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν ενδεικτικό, τα τραίνα ερχονταν και φέυγανε κατά βουληση. 
Και πάει λέγοντας, αλλά δεν σταμάτησε κανέναν τουρίστα τίποτα από αυτά. 

Τα ΜΜΕ κάθε φορά φωνάζουν ότι θα πληγεί ο τουρισμός μας επειδή η κυρά Λούλα στο χωριό δεν έδωσε ένα ποτήρι νερό στον αλητοτουρίστα. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα άλλα, πιο μεγάλα έχουν σημασία. Όπως π.χ. το ότι θάφτηκε στο ΗΒ η είδηση του Άγγλου που τον σκότωσε ο ταξιτζης. Και μου λένε ότι αυτό έγινε μάλλον γιατί αμέσως πήγε ο υπουργός/ γγ/ υφυπουργος δεν ξερω τι Τουρισμού να δει τον πρέσβη της Αγγλίας. Αυτό που έπρεπε να γίνεται δηλαδή κάθε φορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2011)

Μα είναι πολύ απογοητευτική η εικόνα που έχεις για τον τουρισμό. Δώδεκα εκατομμύρια (ή κάπου τόσοι) έρχονται κάθε χρόνο. Μην τα ρίχνεις όλα σε ένα τσουκάλι. Άλλωστε οι συγκεκριμένοι που εννοείς, δεν μετακινούνται με ταξί αλλά τους πηγαίνουν με πούλμαν μέχρι τα all-inclusive ξενοδοχεία τους.

Και κάτι άλλο: Σίγουρα εσύ δεν πήγαινες Βαϊμάρη-Ιένα για να τσεκάρεις τα δικά σου Ταζ Μαχάλ και Κο Σαμούι {αν και γιατί όχι, βρε αδελφέ;}. Ε, δώσε και σε κανέναν άλλον το δικαίωμα να ταξιδεύει για να γνωρίσει πολλών ανθρώπων τις πόλεις και τα μυαλά --αυτό που δίνεις στον εαυτό σου.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2011)

Και επίσης, δε λαμβάνεις υπόψη τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, των οποίων οι επισκέπτες ανέρχονται σε πολλές χιλιάδες ετησίως. Όπως επίσης ξεχνάς τους επισκέπτες Μυκόνου, Σαντορίνης και συναφών χάι φάι () προορισμών, που μένουν σε ξενοδοχεία στα οποία σκάνε χιλιάδες ευρώ τη βραδιά (όχι, δεν παίρνουν όλοι πακέτα προσφορών).

Συν τοις άλλοις, ο τουρισμός δεν αποφέρει κέρδη μόνο στα ξενοδοχεία, αλλά σε ένα σωρό επιχειρήσεις όπως ταξί (μέγιστοι απατεώνες αρκετοί ταξιτζήδες, όπως ξέρουμε), επιχειρήσεις ενοικίασης αυτοκινήτων και εξοπλισμού κάθε είδους (θαλάσσιου και ορειβατικού), εστιατόρια, καταστήματα κ.ο.κ. Μέχρι και σε παραγωγούς, που προμηθεύουν ξενοδοχεία και κρουαζιερόπλοια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2011)

Ιενα- Βαιμάρη ειχα πάει για μαθήματα Γερμανικών, δόχτορα. Και η βλάβη στο τρένο δεν με κάνει να μην ξαναπάω, οπως δεν με ενοχλέι η αγένεια των Γάλλων, η λειψυδρία της Ισπανίας, τα τρισάθλια τρενα της Ιρλανδίας, οι απαράδεκτες τουαλέτες της Ιταλίας κλπ. Το ίδιο δεν ενοχλούνται κι οι τουρίστες που η απεργία επηρεάζει. 

Όσο για τα 12 εκ. τουρίστες, να αναφέρω ότι το Καίμπρτιζ έχει τέσσερα εκατομμύρια τουρίστες ετησίως. Το περασμένο Σάββατο στον κεντρικό δρόμο έπρεπε να σπρώχνεις για να περάσεις και στον πίσω δρόμο τα λεωφορεία ήταν καμια εκατοστη ήδη από τις εννιά το πρωί. Το Λονδίνο έχει όλο τον τουρισμό της Ελλάδας το χρόνο. Άρα είμαστε μικρομεσαίοι στον τουρισμό. 

Για κάθε Μύκονο ή Σαντορίνη έχουμε και το Φαληράκι, τα Μάλλια και τον Λαγανά. 

Πέρσι μείναμε ένα βράδυ στο Τολό, που πήγαινε πολύ η μητέρα μου όταν ήταν νέα κάθε χρόνο και με στενοχώρησε που μια τόσο ωραία τοποθεσία και με τόση φυσική ομορφιά καταστράφηκε στο βωμό του rooms to let, του τσιμέντου και του αυθαίρετου. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να γκρεμιστέι όλο το χωριό και να φτιαχτεί από την αρχή. Στην Ιταλία αντίστοιχη τοποθεσία ειναι το Πορτοφίνο, με παρόμοιο αριθμό κατοικων που ζουν από τον τουρισμό, αλλά τι τουρισμο! Και φυσικά όλο το Πορτοφίνο ψέυτικό και φτιαχτό ειναι, όλη η βλάστηση φυτεμένη. 

Όμως ο ποιοτικός τουρισμός που όλο αυτόν ζητάμε δεν επηρεάζεται μόνο απο τις συγκοινωνίες ή τις εγκαταστάσεις αλλά και από την εικόνα που δίνουμε εμείς διεθνώς όχι μόνο σαν ιδιώτες και πολίτες αλλά και σαν χώρα. Ανέφερα το πως πνίγηκε η δολοφονία του Άγγλου προφανώς γιατί κάποιοι ψηλά είπαν δυο κουβέντες. Γιατί κάτι ανάλογο δεν μπορούσε να γινεται κάθε φορά που έχουμε τέτοια;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά για μένα είναι θέμα αγωγής το πώς θα φερθείς έστω και στον ένα ξένο που θα κουβαληθεί από την άκρη του κόσμου για να δει την Ακρόπολη, την Κνωσό, το μουσείο. Στη δική μου χώρα οι φύλακες των αρχαιολογικών χώρων θα ήταν σαν το στρατό και την αστυνομία: δεν θα είχαν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας. Τα υπόλοιπα, για την ποιότητα της ανάπτυξης, είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Σημαντικό, συνδεδεμένο, αλλά άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2011)

Το βλέπεις πολύ παραδοσιακά το ζητημα. Και ναι μεν από μικρή ηλικία μαθάινουμε από το σχολείο και την κοινωνία τα αρχάια και μάτια μας κι ο Ξένιος Ζευς κλπ αλλά αυτά δυστυχώς κινούνται στη σφαίρα του ιδεατού τουρισμού, όπου οι τουρίστες έρχονται στην Ελλάδα όχι για διακοπές αλλά για προσκύνημα στον κλασσικό (βλ. Αθηναικό) πολιτισμό.


----------



## rogne (Aug 4, 2011)

*Αναστέλλεται η απεργία των Ταξί!*



> Τερματισμό των κινητοποιήσεων ανακοινώνει εντός της ημέρας η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Ιδιοκτητών Ταξί. Απέσπασαν επίσημη δέσμευση από τους Περιφερειάρχες ότι δεν εκδοθεί καμία νέα άδεια πριν από την ψήφιση του νόμου.
> 
> Ο πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας και του ΣΑΤΑ Θύμιος Λυμπερόπουλος είπε ότι «αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα» και για τον λόγο αυτό καλεί εκτάκτως Γενική Συνέλευση στην οποία θα εισηγηθεί αναστολή της απεργίας και των κινητοποιήσεων σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα.
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιο σημαντική η είδηση ή αυτό το "Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, μέχρι στιγμής έχουν υποβληθεί πάνω από 5.000 αιτήσεις από *δύο* ιδιώτες"...


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2011)

Εμένα αυτό μου ακούγεται ανοησία και μάλλον για εντυπωσιασμό, όπως διάφορα άλλα τερατώδη που κυκλοφορούν για το ζήτημα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2011)

Χρήσιμο θα είναι να εκδηλωθούν από τώρα οι προθέσεις της αγοράς, να ξέρει ο καθένας τι πρόκειται να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Δηλαδή θα προτιμούσα 5.000 αιτήσεις ή 100 αιτήσεις από τις _φήμες_ για χιλιάδες επερχόμενες αιτήσεις. Από μια άποψη, η απελευθέρωση από τη μια και η άρνηση των περιφερειαρχών να την εφαρμόσουν από την άλλη δημιουργεί ένα ενδιαφέρον ελληνικό σκηνικό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Η ποιότητα του τουρισμού που έχουμε είναι η ίδια με την ποιότητα της εν γένει ανάπτυξης που έχουμε. Η Κυψέλη και το Παγκράτι κάθε άλλο παρά τουριστικοί προορισμοί ήταν που τους κάναμε τα μαύρα τους τα χάλια τη δεκαετία τού '70· και κανένας ξένος τουρίστας δεν μας εξανάγκασε να τσιμεντοποιήσουμε την Αθήνα. Ήμασταν εμείς, ο κακός μας εαυτός με την απύθμενη απληστία μας και με τον απέραντο ζαμανφουτισμό μας (δηλ. ας κερδίσω εγώ κι όλα τ' άλλα στάχτη και μπούρμπερη, δεν με νοιάζει) οι παράγοντες εκείνοι που οδήγησαν στην τωρινή εικόνα της χώρας (και πρόκειται για παράγοντες εγγενείς, αφού αφορούν τους ίδιους τους ιθαγενείς — οπότε αυτό θα συνεχίζεται στο διηνεκές). Δεν ήρθαν οι ξένοι τουρίστες να μας βάλουν το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο για να χτίσουμε πάνω στον αιγιαλό και για να γεμίσουμε νησιά, δάση, λόφους και λαγκάδια μ' αυθαίρετα. Ο τουρισμός (και η αντιπαροχή, μιας που αναφέρθηκα και στην αστική δόμηση) αποτέλεσαν απλώς εξωγενή ερεθίσματα στα οποία κληθήκαμε να ανταποκριθούμε — και στα οποία ανταποκριθήκαμε με βάση το ποιοι είμαστε εμείς, όχι το ποια ήταν τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα. Οι εξωγενείς παράγοντες, επειδή δεν είναι μοναδικό φαινόμενο, περιορισμένο αποκλειστικά στην Ελλάδα, αποκαλύπτουν χαρακτηριστικά πράγματα για το ποια είναι πραγματικά η ποιότητά μας. Και το να κατηγορούμε την έννοια του τουρισμού για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στη χώρα μας είναι σαν να κατηγορεί ένας τοξότης τον στόχο επειδή ο ίδιος δεν τον πέτυχε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2011)

Ο τουρισμός εφερε στην επιφάνεια κουσούρια που δεν θα μπορούσε να φέρει η άναρχη δόμηση της Κυψέλης. Ξενομανία, δουλικότητα κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά δεν μας τα μετέδωσε ο τουρισμός — απλώς τα έφερε στην επιφάνεια, όπως λες κι εσύ. Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να κατηγορούμε τον τουρισμό, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.


----------

